# Osu



## Taka (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I live in the suburbs of Paris, I'm 24 and I practiced Karate during 5 years when I was younger and few years of Boxing. I must admit that I miss Karate and I think about start again in September if the pandemic's situation doesn't evolve until there.

Passionate about Martial Arts since my 5 years old I guess, my uncle lent me few VHS including "_Kickboxer"_ with JCVD and "_The Way of the Dragon" _with Bruce Lee. I felt in love and I remember asking my parent about practicing "Kung-fu" haha

Thanks for having read this pitiful introduction and looking forward to reading y'all


----------



## jobo (Jun 13, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Taka (Jun 14, 2020)

jobo said:


> welcome


Thank you Jobo, what do/did you pratice ?


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 14, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Taka! Hope you enjoy our humble abode here!

Fantastic, yeah definitely get back into it if the itch is still there, listen to that  am a karate guy too. Osu, love your avatar pic too!


----------



## jobo (Jun 14, 2020)

Taka said:


> Thank you Jobo, what do/did you pratice ?


karate , a very odd sort of karate with bits of kung fu, in fac5 i suspec5 its m9te kung fu thwn karate to be honest


----------



## Taka (Jun 14, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Osu, love your avatar pic too!


Thanks I made it yesterday ! Well, I didn't drew it, I'm a very bad drawer but I changed color of the Karate-Gi, the belt and I added up the background haha

And yeah I will definitely start again, if I can't in Dojo, it will be by my own I guess 

(Like your avi too by the way, I hope you're the yellow belt one !)


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 15, 2020)

jobo said:


> karate , a very odd sort of karate with bits of kung fu, in fac5 i suspec5 its m9te kung fu thwn karate to be honest


Sounds like Uechi Ryu or something jobo, stylistically looks more like a form of kung fu


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 15, 2020)

Taka said:


> Thanks I made it yesterday ! Well, I didn't drew it, I'm a very bad drawer but I changed color of the Karate-Gi, the belt and I added up the background haha
> 
> And yeah I will definitely start again, if I can't in Dojo, it will be by my own I guess
> 
> (Like your avi too by the way, I hope you're the yellow belt one !)



Awesome, yeah that's me at my green belt grading haha, good times!


----------



## Taka (Jun 15, 2020)

jobo said:


> karate , a very odd sort of karate with bits of kung fu, in fac5 i suspec5 its m9te kung fu thwn karate to be honest


After all, Karate came from China ^^


----------



## jobo (Jun 15, 2020)

Taka said:


> After all, Karate came from China ^^


thsts very much what my teacher says


----------



## Buka (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Taka. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Gweilo (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome to MT Taka


----------



## Taka (Jun 30, 2020)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Taka. I hope you enjoy it.


Thank you Buka, I hope so !


----------



## Taka (Jun 30, 2020)

AceVentura said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you sir


----------



## Taka (Jun 30, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Welcome to MT Taka


Thanks Gweilo, I appreciate it


----------



## donald1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello!


----------

